# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  احتمالات سطح دروس کنکور سراسری 99 _ بر اساس نظرات کاربران

## Saturn8

سلام دوستان با توجه به مشکلاتی که در کنکور98 به وجوداومد به نظرتون کنکور سال 99 چگونه میشه
خود سازمان سنجش گفته که سطح کنکورو بالا میبره تا این اتفاقات پیش نیاد 
به نظرتون چه درسایی سطحشون بالا میره 
لطفا نظرتون رو بگید
سال قبل هم تاپیک مشابهی در این زمینه بود که خیلی نظر سجاد دراین زمینه جالب بود.

پیش بینی من در مورد کنکور سراسری 98 ـ رشته تجربی ـ نظام قدیم ؛

*دروس عمومی ؛*
ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی ؛ تست های ادبیات متوسط ، روتین و همراه با تست های بعضا اذیت کننده در مباحث آرایه و قرابت احتمال طرح خواهد شد
لغت و املا : ساده و متوسط */* تاریخ ادبیات : ساده */* آرایه های ادبی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده */* زبان فارسی : متوسط */* قرابت معنایی : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده *
*ــ زبان عربی ؛ تست های عربی متوسط ، روتین خواهد بود همراه با تست های اذیت کننده در مبحث درک مطلب 
ترجمه و تعریب و مفهوم : متوسط و روتین */* درک مطلب و تشکیل و تحلیل صرفی : متوسط رو به دشوار */* قواعد : متوسط و روتین و بعضا ساده و راحت 
ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی ؛ تست های دین و زندگی با سطح متوسط ، مفهومی و تقریبا رو به سخت خواهد بود
بودجه بندی سوالات تقریبا میشه گفت مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود با چینش مخلوط و متفاوت سوالات مثل درس زیست و ایضا سوالات تا حدودی مشترک با نظام جدید
ــ زبان خارجی ؛ تست های زبان به نظرم مثل سال های قبل روتین خواهد بود البته با اندکی سختی
گرامر و واژگان : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده */* کلوز تست : متوسط */* درک مطلب : متوسط به بالا

*دروس اختصاصی ؛*
ــ ریاضیات ؛ بودجه بندی ریاضی نظام قدیم تقریبا مثل سال قبل خواهد بود
درجه سختی سوالات متوسط رو به سخت خواهد بود، سوالات غیر مشترک ساده و سوالات مشترک احتمالا درجه سختی بیشتری خواهند داشت
ــ زیست شناسی ؛ زیست در سطح کنکور 97 طراحی خواهد شد، تقریبا با همان کیفیت و کمیت و درجه سختی و البته با چاشنی تست های مشترک با نظام جدید، در مبحث ژنتیک به نظرم باید منتظر سوالات آبکی و ساده باشیم خصوصا اگر محاسباتی بدن!
ــ فیزیک ؛ فیزیک به نظرم چندان بودجه بندیش تغییری نمیکنه ولی به خاطر طرح سوالات مشترک با نظام جدید به شدت مفهومی محور خواهد شد، منظورم اینه که از اون شدت جنبه محاسباتی و ریاضیاتی کلمه تا حدود نسبتا زیادی کاسته خواهد شد و سوالات بیشتر از بابت مفهوم پیچیده و سخت خواهد بود تا محاسبات ریاضی، البته این به این معنی نیست که سوالات محاسباتی مطرح نشود یا کم شود
ــ شیمی ؛ شیمی هم به همین صورت، بودجه بندی و ساختار سوالات تقریبا روتین و مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود ولی طراح بخاطر طرح تست های مشترک با نظام جدید به نظرم بیشتر رو حفظیات و مفاهیم مانور خواهد داد تا مسائل با محاسبات پیچیده و سخت

*نکته فوق اخلاقی 1 :* نکته مهمی که نظام قدیمی ها باید بهش توجه ویژه ای داشته باشند اینه که به دلیل طرح سوالات مشترک، و ایضا به دلیل اینکه مولفان کتاب های نظام جدید در دروس زیست، فیزیک و شیمی از درجه محاسباتی ـ ریاضیاتی مباحث به شدت کاستن و بیشتر به مفاهیم و حفظیات رو آوردن و از بار محاسباتی دروس کاستند، باید به این موضوع توجه ویژه ای داشته باشند

*نکته فوق اخلاقی 2 :* کنکور 98 در کل (از بابت سوالات، انتخاب رشته و ظرفیت ها و ...) به نظرم یه کنکور متفاوتی خواهد بود به طوری که نظیرش رو نداشتیم تا الان، نه از این بابت که بخوان سوالات رو به شدت نجومی بدن بیشت بخاطر اینه که خود سازمان سنجش هم نمیدونه میخواد چکار کنه! و با خودش چند چنده! ، همین الان بدونین و سر جلسه و بعدش غافل گیر نشید

*نکته فوق اخلاقی 3 :* موفق باشید!

اصولا*پیش گویی کردن* با*پیش بینی کردن دو مقوله جداست
ـــ در پیش گویی، شما واسطه روش های شدیدا علمی گوی شیشه ای، رمل و اسطرلاب و احضار اجنه و فال قهوه و ... اقدام به از پیش گفتن یا همون پیش گویی میکنید که بنابراین گفته شما حکم قطعیت داره
ـــ اما در پیش بینی، شما به واسطه بررسی فکت های موجودی (اطلاعات، اسناد، تجربیات و ...) که در اختیار داری پیش بینی یا احتمال بروز یک پدیده رو مورد بررسی و تجریه تحلیل قرار میدی و یک فرضیه رو ارائه میکنی که حکم نسبیت و ضمنیت داره، یعنی ممکنه اینطوری بشه ممکنه هم اینطوری نشه

و من الله شدیدا توفیق!
*@*saj8jad*
@Saeed79

@WickedSick

----------


## Saturn8

نظر خودم اینه که سطح ریاضی وادبیات متوسط میشه
عربی ودینی میره بالاتر سطحشون
زبان همین طور باقی می مونه با تکیه زیاد برلغات خارج کتاب درریدینگ ها
زیست سخت تر میشه
شیمی هم سوالات حفظیش مفهومی تر میشه.

----------


## BARONI

هرچی سخت تر باشه خیلی به نفعمونه مخصوصا بچه های نظام قدیم

----------


## Apaq

گمانه زنی ها که بسیار است و باید بریم جلوتر ببینیم چه میشه . نمیشه چیز قطعی ای گفت و فعلا هرچیزی که بگیم بیهوده ست، اما چیزی که واضحه اینه که وجود سوال متمایز کننده کنکور رو سخت میکنه، و همه ی اختصاصی ها توی خودشون این پتانسیل رو دارن . از هندسه و کاربرد مشتق گرفته تا سوال حرکت، ژنتیک و یا مسائل ایده دارِ شیمی و ترسیم ایزومر .
چندتا تست قرابت تجربی امسال آزاردهنده و میتونم بگم ناجوانمردانه بود . امیدوارم اگه میخواد ادبیات سخت بشه بره سمت آرایه و زبان فارسی، حداقل اینطوری عادلانه تره تا اینکه با سوالات قرابتی مواجه بشیم که سلیقه ای هستن . عربی بخش زیادی از قواعد حذف شده و فکر میکنم نهایت سخت شدنش در این باشه که نقش سرعت گیر رو اجرا کنه، با ترجمه های زیاد و ریز .
ان شاءالله که سطح سوالات میره بالاتر . 
به هر حال ریش و قیچی دست سنجشه، و حالا شاید درست نباشه اینو بگما ولی خب، هرکی ناراحته میتونه از ایران بره :)))

----------


## Saeed79

دینی قطعا سخته زیست هم احتمالش هست چون همین زیست خیلی به استاندارد کنکور پارسال ضربه زد

----------


## Saturn8

> دینی قطعا سخته زیست هم احتمالش هست چون همین زیست خیلی به استاندارد کنکور پارسال ضربه زد



دکتر درمورد ریاضی وفیزیک و شیمی نظرتون چیه

----------


## Saeed79

> دکتر درمورد ریاضی وفیزیک و شیمی نظرتون چیه


اونا رو واقعا نمیشه نظر داد
ولی ریاضی همیشه سخت بوده هیچوقت آسون نبوده ...

----------


## mehrab98

> اونا رو واقعا نمیشه نظر داد
> ولی ریاضی همیشه سخت بوده هیچوقت آسون نبوده ...


جسارت نباشه ریاضی ۹۶ خیلی آسون بود دکتر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saturn8

> جسارت نباشه ریاضی ۹۶ خیلی آسون بود دکتر


اره 96 واقعا همه چیش عالی بود رتبه هاشم خوب اومد.

----------


## mehrab98

> اره 96 واقعا همه چیش عالی بود رتبه هاشم خوب اومد.


اره خیلی خوب اومدد! اصلا عالی !!! با درصدای فضایی رتبت حداقل ۲ ۳ برابر ۹۵ میشد  :Yahoo (21):  
با بدبینانه ترین تخمین رتبه من باید ۱۰۰۰ میشدم تو منطقه شدم ۱۸۰۰ 

نکته مهم و تکراری: دعا کنید کنکور سخت باشه ، کنکور آسون اصلا غربالگری خوبی انجام نمیده ، کنکور آسون توانایی تمایز و تفکیک کامل دانش آموز قوی و متوسط رو نداره...

----------


## Frozen

بنظر من شیمی و ریاضی وفیزیک در حدی که بودن میمونن
زیست سختتر میشه احتمال خییلییی زیاد

دینی مدلش تغییر کرده بود و همین روند رو ادامه میده احتمالا
ادبیات هم واقعا سخت بود ! خداکنه راحتترش کنن ! و امیدوارم دوباره تو تاریخ ادبیات نیان اشتباه سوال بدن از اثار نویسنده ای ک اصلا تو کتاب چاپ ما نبود!!!!!
راجبه زبان و عربی تظری ندارم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Saturn8

​تعداد صد ادبیات و عربی وزبان به شدت کم شده میشه چیزی از تعداد صدزن ها فهمید!

----------


## Maja7080

من‌ نمیتونم پیش بینی کنم فقط امیدوارم بودجه بندی مثل پارسال باشه،یعنی تعداد سوالای مشترک دو نظام مثل پارسال باشه که ما یه ذهنیتی داشته باشیم نه اینکه بریم سر جلسه ببینیم دوباره بودجه بندی به کل عوض شده

----------


## Maja7080

> بنظر من شیمی و ریاضی وفیزیک در حدی که بودن میمونن
> زیست سختتر میشه احتمال خییلییی زیاد
> 
> دینی مدلش تغییر کرده بود و همین روند رو ادامه میده احتمالا
> ادبیات هم واقعا سخت بود ! خداکنه راحتترش کنن ! و امیدوارم دوباره تو تاریخ ادبیات نیان اشتباه سوال بدن از اثار نویسنده ای ک اصلا تو کتاب چاپ ما نبود!!!!!
> راجبه زبان و عربی تظری ندارم


دینی مدلش چطور شده ؟یعنی دیگه نیاز به حفظ ایه نداره؟راستی نظام قدیمی یا جدید؟

----------


## saj8jad

یه چیز بامزه بگم، باقالی قاتوق دلپذیر!  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 

خب برسیم سراغ *پیش بینی* (و نه پیش گویی!) کنکور شدیدا سراسری 99 تجربی ـ داخل کشور ـ ویژه نظام جدید :

*دروس عمومی :*
ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا (درصد سختی 65 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و بعضا ابتکاری و جدید
ــ زبان عربی : سطح سوالات متوسط (درصد سختی 55 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و احتمالا درک مطلب زمانبر
ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی : سطح سوالات نسبتا سخت (درصد سختی 75 از 100) / تیپ سوالات بعضا روتین و چالشی
ــ زبان انگلیسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا ( درصد سختی 60 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکرای

*دروس اختصاصی :*
ــ زمین شناسی : سطح سوالات گلابی! (درصد سختی 45 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و بدون ایده
ــ ریاضیات : سطح سوالات قدری سبک تر از کنکور 98 (درصد سختی 70 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری بعضا همراه با سوالات گلابی و ساده
ــ زیست شناسی : سطح سوالات قدری سنگین تر از کنکور 98 (درصد سختی 90 از 100) / تیپ سوالات بعضا روتین و تکرای همراه با سوالات ابتکاری و جدید
ــ فیزیک : سطح سوالات قدری سبک تر از کنکور 98 (درصد سختی 70 از 100) / تیپ سوالات بعضا روتین و تکرای و بعضا جدید همراه با ایده های نو و تعداد سوالات حفظی ـ مفهومی بیشتر در حد 5 6 تست
ــ شیمی : سطح سوالات قدری سنگین تر از کنکور 98 (درصد سختی 85 از 100) / تیپ سوالات بعضا روتین و تکرای و بعضا تست های مفهومی سنگین و ایده دار خصوصا در بخش مسائل

*نکته بهجت اثر 1 :* به این نکته خیلی ظریف توجه داشته باشید که سال 99 آخرین سالی است که کنکور نظام قدیم برگزار میشه، داوطلبان نظام قدیم از سطح علمی نسبتا پایین تری به نسبت داوطبای تازه نفس نظام جدید برخوردار هستند، سازمان سنجش هم باید عدالت رو در زمینه طراحی سوالات و ایضا سطح ضریب سختی سوالات با توجه به مشکلات پیش اومده در کنکور 98 شدید شدیدا رعایت کنه تا شاهد هجمه و اتفاقات کنکور 98 نباشه، به نظر میرسه احتمالا امسال طراحان سازمان سنجش کنکور خیلی سختی با سوالات عجیب و غریبی طراحی نکنند و در نهایت شاهد یه کنکوری بین کنکور 97 و 98 باشیم تا پَر جماعت نظام قدیمی برای همیشه باز بشه دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 

*نکته بهجت اثر 2 :* به نظر من به احتمال بسیار زیاد *100 درصد سوالات دو درس ریاضی و فیزیک* و همچنین *حداقل 50 درصد سوالات دو درس زیست و شیمی* کنکور تجربی امسال برای نظام قدیم و نظام جدید *یکسان* خواهد بود و سوالات صرفا از کتب نظام جدید نخواهد بود! (به دلیل آنچه در کنکور 98 اتفاق افتاد!)

*نکته بهجت اثر 3 :* شدید درس بخوانید تا موفق شوید!

*نکنه بهجت اثر 4 :* ضمنا هر کسی هم فکر میکنه پیش بینی من اشتباهه یا بهش اعتقاد نداره زودتر جمع کنه از ایران بره، ضمنا زمینی هم بره، هوایی قبول نیست  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Frozen

> دینی مدلش چطور شده ؟یعنی دیگه نیاز به حفظ ایه نداره؟راستی نظام قدیمی یا جدید؟


نظام جدیدم
نه ببین اتفاقا برای جدیدا رفته به سمت مفاهیم عمیق تر از ایات...ینی ترکیب با شعرهایی ک تو کتاب اومده و متنهای درس و اینا 
مدلش با قلمچی هایی ک پارسال میدادیم فرق داشت کنکور!البته امسال قلمچی هم مدل سوالاشو میل داده به سمت سبک سوالای 98 برای نظام جدیدا
مقایسه کنی ازمونهای قلمچی رو بیشتر دستت میاد

----------


## Django

*توقع اتفاقات خارق العاده نداشته باشید. بسیار شبیه کنکور ۹۸ خواهد بود بعلاوه یه اپسیلون سخت تر..*

----------


## mojtabay

به نظر من 
چون کنکور ریاضی 98 خیلی خیلی خیلی راحت بود 
زیاضی 99 به شدت وحشتناک میتونه باشه 
احتمال داره از 97 هم سخت تر شه

----------


## Saeed79

> جسارت نباشه ریاضی ۹۶ خیلی آسون بود دکتر


اینا که چرخشین من طبق کانون گفتم عشقم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin6

*به نظره منم بشينين سر درستون كار به اين كارا نداشته باشيد
و من الله التوفيق*

----------


## NormaL

> یه چیز بامزه بگم، باقالی قاتوق دلپذیر!  
> 
> خب برسیم سراغ *پیش بینی* (و نه پیش گویی!) کنکور شدیدا سراسری 99 تجربی ـ داخل کشور ـ ویژه نظام جدید :
> 
> *دروس عمومی :*
> ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا (درصد سختی 65 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و بعضا ابتکاری و جدید
> ــ زبان عربی : سطح سوالات متوسط (درصد سختی 55 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و احتمالا درک مطلب زمانبر
> ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی : سطح سوالات نسبتا سخت (درصد سختی 75 از 100) / تیپ سوالات بعضا روتین و چالشی
> ــ زبان انگلیسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا ( درصد سختی 60 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکرای
> ...


قضیه این نکته بهجت چیه؟😮😶

----------


## Nima_lovee

بنظر من که اینجوری نمیمونه چون کنکور 98 واقعا غربالگری خوبی انجام نمیداد.
یه کنکوری مثل کنکور 97 خیلی بهتره
در مورد اینکه کدوم درسا سخت تر و آسون تر بشن نمیشه نظر قطعی داد ولی به احتمال خیلی زیاد دینی و زیست سخت تر میشن.شیمی هم همیشه سوالات خلاقیتی زیاد داشته بجز کنکور 98.
فیزیک و ریاضی معمولا توی تاریخ کنکور توی همین سطح بودن و هستن
ادبیات هم همیشه نسبتا سخت بوده. عربی همیشه نسبتا آسون بوده . زبان هم همیشه ثابته.
البته این نکته رم باید در نظر گرفت که بچه ها واقعا قوی تر عمل میکنن . این کنکور 98 شاید توی سطح 96 و حتی شاید کمی سخت تر هم بود ولی بچه ها مقاومتشونو خیلی بردن بالا پس باید بیشتر تلاش کرد.

----------


## saj8jad

*بهجت اثر :* شادی بخش، نشاط انگیز، شادی برانگیز، خوش خوشکان کننده (!) ، خر کیف کننده (!) و ...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## jun_216

خدا کنه کنکور سخت باشه تا فرق کسایی که سطحی خوندن با کسایی که عمقی خوندن معلوم بشه نه اینکه مثل ۹۶ شماره گروه رو تو جدول تناوبی بپرسن! گرچه من نظام جدیدم کلن سطح نظام جدید خیلی پایین تر از نظام قدیمه یحتمل بازم ۹۹ نظام قدیم سخت تر از جدیده چون سنجش حق انتخاب داده و جای اعتراضی نیست

----------


## Azi_

خب من رشتم ریاضیه سوالای کنکور 98رو که بررسی میکردم متوجه شدم اسون بودن کنکور 99 به احتمال زیاد سخت تر خواهد بود ولی نمیشه نظر قطعی و درس به درس داد

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_تا وقتی تراز مشترک هست عدالتی برای سطح سوالات دو نظام نخواهد بود_

----------


## Rainbow7

به نظرم باتوجه به تجربه ای که از پارسال بدست آورد سازمان سنجش و وقت بیشتری که نسبت به طرح سوالا و توجه بیشتر به کتابا دارن سوالات مشترک بسیار بالا بره و یه مقدار کنکور سخت تر بشه مخصوصا جدید و اینکه سیستم نمره دهی رو تغییر بدن و یکسان سازی بیشتری صورت بگیره به نظرم مشترک ها خیلی زیاد شه

----------


## Mohamad_R

کنکور 95 = کنکور 99 

بمونه این پست . 15 تیر ایمان میارید...

عزت زیاد

----------


## Apaq

> کنکور 95 = کنکور 99 
> 
> بمونه این پست . 15 تیر ایمان میارید...
> 
> عزت زیاد


سطح 95 چطوری بود؟ :)

----------


## saj8jad

> کنکور 95 = کنکور 99 
> 
> بمونه این پست . 15 تیر ایمان میارید...
> 
> عزت زیاد


به نظر میرسه سطح سختی کنکور 99، یه چیزی بین 97 و 98 خواهد بود
+ کلی سوالات مشترک بین قدیم و جدید

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سطح 95 چطوری بود؟



یه پله از 94 راحت
یه پله از 97 سخت


درصد سختی رو از قلمچی نگاه کنین .

----------


## Mohamad_R

> به نظر میرسه سطح سختی کنکور 99، یه چیزی بین 97 و 98 خواهد بود
> + کلی سوالات مشترک بین قدیم و جدید



98 که به غیر از ریاضی و ریدینگش شبه گلابی بود . خصوصا اون زیستش که از هر 3 تا تست 4 رمی طراح رد داده بود راحت داده بود .

ولی نه این خط و این نشون که شبیه 95 خواهد بود...
نفر دوم هم دختر از تبریز 
اول هم اصفهان پسر

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


98 که به غیر از ریاضی و ریدینگش شبه گلابی بود . خصوصا اون زیستش که از هر 3 تا تست 4 رمی طراح رد داده بود راحت داده بود .

ولی نه این خط و این نشون که شبیه 95 خواهد بود...
نفر دوم هم دختر از تبریز 
اول هم اصفهان پسر


???Time travel 
Back to the future دیدی؟
میشه کمی از اون ماشینه استفاده کنیم؟_

----------


## Zahra77

سخته سخت  :Yahoo (21): 
خیلی سخت  :Yahoo (21): 
مخصوصا ادبیات عربی دینی زبان 
و زمین و ریاضی و زیست و شیمی
: )!

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> سخته سخت 
> خیلی سخت 
> مخصوصا ادبیات عربی دینی زبان 
> و زمین و ریاضی و زیست و شیمی
> : )!


خدا رو شکر فیزیک اسونه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> _
> 
> ???Time travel 
> Back to the future دیدی؟
> میشه کمی از اون ماشینه استفاده کنیم؟_



سید ساعت 6 بیا سید خندان بریم ...

----------


## alioh

نمیدونم این قضیه کنکور از چند سال پیش توی کشور ما کلید خورده ولی فکر کنم سال 98 تنها سالی بوده که به جرعت میشه گفت عمومی ها از اختصاصی ها سخت تر بودن تنها درس قابل دفاع اختصاصی ریاضی بود که اونم همیشه سخت بوده!

زیست هم همه میگن سخت بود حتی خودم که پارسال درصد خوبی نزدم ولی خب سالهای  قبل هم چک کنید میبینید که معمولا درصد زیست بچه ها حتی اونایی که سه رقمی  هم نیاوردن خیلی بالا بوده قبول دارم امسال زیستش خیلی ابکی بود(به طوری  که منی که 2 ماه اخر به جز امتحان نهایی دیگه زیست نخوندم زدم 60) ولی خب  انتظار نداشته باشید که تو کنکور 99 یه زیستی بدن که 50 هم نزنی به نظرم  سطحش یکی دو پله بالاتر از همین زیست 98 خواهد بود!

توی درسی مثل فیزیک نمیشه معجزه دید چون واقعا نسبت به نظام قدیمیا خیلی چیزاش حذف شده مثلا کلا دینامیک رو نابود کردن الان تقریبا شده نیرو بازی 30 نیوتون اینور 20 نیوتون اونور برایندش چند میشه خب نمیشه تست خوب طرح کرد ولی شاید تو بعضی مباحثی که هنوز رنگ و بویی از اون فیزیک نظام قدیم مونده بشه تست سخت دید مثل الکتریسیته جاری و فشار و گرما و...!

شیمی هم که چی بگم در موردش کلا ماست بود ماست!  مهر دبیر شیمیمون رو دیدم  یه حرف قشنگی زد گفت نظم قدیما تا میرسیدن به 4-5 صفحه اخر دفترچه و تست235  (شروع شیمی) خودشونو خیس میکردن (البته با احترام برای همه نظام قدیمیا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): )  ولی کنکور 98 فاجعه بود میگم اینم مثل فیزیکه نمیشه خیلی بهترش کرد چون  خیلی چیزا ازش حذف شده ولی میشه بعضی فصلا مثل ثابت تعادل یا اسید وباز  و... رو بهتر کرد که حداقل یکم از حالت ماست بودن در بیاد حداقل بشه کره!

دینی امسال واقعا خنده دار بود من که دفترچه کنکور 98 رو از سایت مهروماه خریدم رفتم بخش دینی دیدم که دینی دوازدهم کلا 8 تست دینی دهم 9 تست! دینی دهم چاپ 95 رو هم میدونید که  بعضی درساش واقعا 2-3 دقیقه خوندنش طول نمیکشید با این حال 9 تست ازش اومد وای به حال الان که یه چیزی حدود 15-20 % بهش اضافه کردن .به احتمال خیلی زیاد دینی سخت تری هم خواهیم دید.

راجب عربی که نمیشه نظری داد چون نگاه کنید میبینید کنکور های گذشته اسون بوده ومعمولا بالاترین درصد رتبه های برتر توی عمومی ها بوده ولی واسه سال 98 احساس میکنم یکم سختتر شده بود(شاید من کم خونده بودم :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12): )
به نظر من مزخرفترین درس کنکور از میون این 9تا (تو رشته تجربی) فارسی هست نه اینکه دوستش ندارم ها نه ولی نه تنها امسال بلکه سالهای قبل هم دیده شده که خیلی تست های سلیقه ای توش زیاد بوده مثلا توی قرابت معنایی خب بعضی بیت ها رو میشه به 10 روش مختلف خوند و با هر روش یه مفهوم مختلف رو برداشت کرد من فقط موندم اگه میخوان تست هارو سخت کنن چرا گیر میدن به قرابت!! خب برادر من برو اون تستهای دستور یا ارایه رو سخت کن به خدا من اگه چیزی بگم چرا اخه انقدر منو اذیت میکنید!(البته اینم بگم من کلا مدلم با بقیه فرق داره معمولا بقیه قرابت و املا میزنن تا درصدشون بیاد بالا و ارایه دستورو ول میکنن ولی من کنکور98 دقیقا هر چی غلط نزده داشتم از قرابت و املاولغت بوده)
و فکر نکنم سطح فارسی (به عنوان سخت ترین درس عمومی توی چند سال گذشته و همچنین 98)  و سطح عربی تغییر زیادی بکنه چون در همین الانم یا سخت تر شدن نسبت به نظام قدیم یا حداقا توی همون سطح نظام قدیم موندن

----------


## Apaq

> یه چیز بامزه بگم، باقالی قاتوق دلپذیر! :| :))
> 
> خب برسیم سراغ *پیش بینی* (و نه پیش گویی!) کنکور شدیدا سراسری 99 تجربی ـ داخل کشور ـ ویژه نظام جدید :
> 
> *دروس عمومی :*
> ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا (درصد سختی 65 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و بعضا ابتکاری و جدید
> ــ زبان عربی : سطح سوالات متوسط (درصد سختی 55 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و احتمالا درک مطلب زمانبر
> ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی : سطح سوالات نسبتا سخت (درصد سختی 75 از 100) / تیپ سوالات بعضا روتین و چالشی
> ــ زبان انگلیسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا ( درصد سختی 60 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکرای
> ...


سلام :) امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
ببخشید ، راجع به زمین شناسی میتونم دلیلتون رو بدونم که چرا فرمودین به نظر شما آسون خواهد بود خیلی ؟ میخوام بزنمش ولی چندان آشنایی با طراح و ساز و کار زمین شناسی ندارم . پارسال چطوری بوده سطحش ؟

----------


## abubakrkaramzah

ریاضی ۹۸خیلی سخت بود مزخرف بود 😢

----------


## Mahdiyaar

> یه چیز بامزه بگم، باقالی قاتوق دلپذیر!  
> 
> خب برسیم سراغ *پیش بینی* (و نه پیش گویی!) کنکور شدیدا سراسری 99 تجربی ـ داخل کشور ـ ویژه نظام جدید :
> 
> *دروس عمومی :*
> ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا (درصد سختی 65 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و بعضا ابتکاری و جدید
> ــ زبان عربی : سطح سوالات متوسط (درصد سختی 55 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و احتمالا درک مطلب زمانبر
> ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی : سطح سوالات نسبتا سخت (درصد سختی 75 از 100) / تیپ سوالات بعضا روتین و چالشی
> ــ زبان انگلیسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا ( درصد سختی 60 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکرای
> ...


سلام پیشنهاد تون برای نظام قدیم ها چیه؟اینکه می‌فرمایید سوالات ریاضی فیزیک دونظام به احتمال زیاد صددرصد مشترکه واز اون طرفم لزوما از نظام جدید نیست یعنی دقیقا چی؟؟منظورتون اینه که کتابهای دونظام روبخونیم؟لطف میکنید پیشنهاد تون رو بگید ولو پیام خصوصی

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام  امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> ببخشید ، راجع به زمین شناسی میتونم دلیلتون رو بدونم که چرا فرمودین به نظر شما آسون خواهد بود خیلی ؟ میخوام بزنمش ولی چندان آشنایی با طراح و ساز و کار زمین شناسی ندارم . پارسال چطوری بوده سطحش ؟


سلام دوست گرامی، ممنون همچنین
ببینید زمین شناسی نظام جدید 7 فصل بیشتر نداره، محتوا و مباحث این فصول بسیار ساده و رقیق شده هستن به نسبت زمین شناسی نظام قدیم
در کنکور هم زیاد تست های زمین شناسی رو سطح بالا نمیدن به اون صورت چون 80 85 درصد داوطلبا اصلا سمت زمین شناسی نمیرن!
ساز و کار خاصی نداره، سطح سوالات 98 رو نگاه کنید متوجه میشید چی میگم، در هر صورت سوالات زمین زیاد سخت طرح نمیشه مخصوصا زمین شناسی نظام جدید که عملا هیچی نداره!
زمین 98 نظام جدید متوسط رو به پایین بودن، حداقل 20 21 از سوالاتش ساده بودن

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام پیشنهاد تون برای نظام قدیم ها چیه؟اینکه می‌فرمایید سوالات ریاضی فیزیک دونظام به احتمال زیاد صددرصد مشترکه واز اون طرفم لزوما از نظام جدید نیست یعنی دقیقا چی؟؟منظورتون اینه که کتابهای دونظام روبخونیم؟لطف میکنید پیشنهاد تون رو بگید ولو پیام خصوصی


سلام وقت بخیر

ببینید اینها پیش بینی من هستش ممکنه درست باشه ممکنه هم غلط، ولی با توجه به شرایط و فکت های موجود میشه به این نتیجه رسید که سازمان سنجش برای اینکه اعتراضات گسترده کنکور 98 در کنکور 99 پیش نیاد، قطعا باید در سیاست طراحی سوالات کنکور 99 بازنگری کنه، من تصور میکنم کنکور 99 سوالات مشترک بسیار زیادی به نسبت کنکور 98 برای نظام جدید و قدیم خواهد داشت، به طوری که تصور میکنم ریاضی و فیزیک 100 سوالات یکسان و زیست و شیمی سوالات حداقل 50 درصد یکسان باشند

خیر ـ منظورم این نیست که کتابای دو نظام رو بخونید! بسیار کار اشتباهی هستش
منظورم اینه که شما کتابای نظام خودتون رو بخونید، ولی مباحث مشترک رو باید اهمیت بیشتری براشون قائل باشید

----------


## Mahdiyaar

> سلام وقت بخیر
> 
> ببینید اینها پیش بینی من هستش ممکنه درست باشه ممکنه هم غلط، ولی با توجه به شرایط و فکت های موجود میشه به این نتیجه رسید که سازمان سنجش برای اینکه اعتراضات گسترده کنکور 98 در کنکور 99 پیش نیاد، قطعا باید در سیاست طراحی سوالات کنکور 99 بازنگری کنه، من تصور میکنم کنکور 99 سوالات مشترک بسیار زیادی به نسبت کنکور 98 برای نظام جدید و قدیم خواهد داشت، به طوری که تصور میکنم ریاضی و فیزیک 100 سوالات یکسان و زیست و شیمی سوالات حداقل 50 درصد یکسان باشند
> 
> خیر ـ منظورم این نیست که کتابای دو نظام رو بخونید! بسیار کار اشتباهی هستش
> منظورم اینه که شما کتابای نظام خودتون رو بخونید، ولی مباحث مشترک رو باید اهمیت بیشتری براشون قائل باشید


ممنونم از راهنمایی تون

----------


## Apaq

> سلام دوست گرامی، ممنون همچنین
> ببینید زمین شناسی نظام جدید 7 فصل بیشتر نداره، محتوا و مباحث این فصول بسیار ساده و رقیق شده هستن به نسبت زمین شناسی نظام قدیم
> در کنکور هم زیاد تست های زمین شناسی رو سطح بالا نمیدن به اون صورت چون 80 85 درصد داوطلبا اصلا سمت زمین شناسی نمیرن!
> ساز و کار خاصی نداره، سطح سوالات 98 رو نگاه کنید متوجه میشید چی میگم، در هر صورت سوالات زمین زیاد سخت طرح نمیشه مخصوصا زمین شناسی نظام جدید که عملا هیچی نداره!
> زمین 98 نظام جدید متوسط رو به پایین بودن، حداقل 20 21 از سوالاتش ساده بودن


آها :) خیلی ممنون ، لطف کردید 3>

----------


## Saturn8

حذفیات کنکور درمورد فیزیک نکات جالبی گفته توصیه میکنم بخونینش

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بنظرم امسال فیزیک کنکور خیلی ساده طرح میشه زیست متوسط ریاضی سخت ادبیاغت سخت دینی هم بشدت سخت یعنی انقدری که مطمعنم این دینی 99 سخت میشه رو هیچی اینقدر اطمینان ندارم از بس که امسال قلم چی سخت طرح کرده_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_فیزیک رو هم هم قلم چی راحت ظرح میکنه هم به شونصد روش تو صفحه حدفیات گفته فیزیک در حد کتاب طرح میشه حتی نوشته سوالات تو تایمی که با روش عادی حل شن طرح میشه نه تستی اینو تو کدوم کنکور سازمان سنجش گفته بود که الان میگه_

----------


## Saturn8

> _بنظرم امسال فیزیک کنکور خیلی ساده طرح میشه زیست متوسط ریاضی سخت ادبیاغت سخت دینی هم بشدت سخت یعنی انقدری که مطمعنم این دینی 99 سخت میشه رو هیچی اینقدر اطمینان ندارم از بس که امسال قلم چی سخت طرح کرده_


اره من اومدم نظام جدید این دینی خیلی رو مخمه ولی بازم صد میزنمش

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saturn8


اره من اومدم نظام جدید این دینی خیلی رو مخمه ولی بازم صد میزنمش


لعنتی چجوری میخونی صد میزنی من این ازمون پایین ترین درصدم 55 زییست بود همه بالا 55 بعد دینی رو 45 زدماینقدر دیگه از دین خارج شده خودمو فرض نمیکردم تا سه تا ازمون پیش همه درصدایه دینیم بالا 70 80 بود ولی الان_

----------


## Saturn8

> _
> لعنتی چجوری میخونی صد میزنی من این ازمون پایین ترین درصدم 55 زییست بود همه بالا 55 بعد دینی رو 45 زدماینقدر دیگه از دین خارج شده خودمو فرض نمیکردم تا سه تا ازمون پیش همه درصدایه دینیم بالا 70 80 بود ولی الان_


من توی کنکور98 هم صد زدم اما نظام قدیم بودم اون موقع
توی نظام جدید اهمیت متن خیلی مهم شده
شعراش خیلی خیلی ترکیب میشن چه با ایه چه با متن
توی احکام هم که هر ساله دوسوال میاد 
یکیش روزه یکیش قمار و ...که درس اخر دوازدهمه
وسوال احکامش از روزه معمولا چالشیه
از معاد و لزومش وبهشت وجهنمو
ترتیب امامان وتقیه...
تنها راه برای صد زدن دینی حداقل سه بار خوندشه
اخرین دورش هم باید عصر پنجشنبه باشه تا قشنگ مطالب توی ذهنت اماده باشن
ودینی معمولا تنها درسیه که  دور دوم نداره تو عمومیاو دوراول هر چی بلدی میزنی میزنی.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saturn8


من توی کنکور98 هم صد زدم اما نظام قدیم بودم اون موقع
توی نظام جدید اهمیت متن خیلی مهم شده
شعراش خیلی خیلی ترکیب میشن چه با ایه چه با متن
توی احکام هم که هر ساله دوسوال میاد 
یکیش روزه یکیش قمار ...که درس اخر دوازدهمه
وسوال احکامش از روزه معمولا چالشیه
تنها راه برای صد زدن دینی حداقل سه بار خوندشه
اخرین دورش هم باید عصر پنجشنبه باشه تا قشنگ مطالب توی ذهنت اماده باشن.


اخه انقدر اختصاصیا کار دارن این دینی لعنتی رو اهمیت نمیم خیللی من خودم 60 زدم کنکوره 98 رو دمت گرم که 100 زدی میشه کامل کامل توضیح بدی چجوری میخونی من از زندگینامه خودم درس درست کنن بزارن تو کنکور صد نمیزنمش_

----------


## Saturn8

> _
> اخه انقدر اختصاصیا کار دارن این دینی لعنتی رو اهمیت نمیم خیللی من خودم 60 زدم کنکوره 98 رو دمت گرم که 100 زدی میشه کامل کامل توضیح بدی چجوری میخونی من از زندگینامه خودم درس درست کنن بزارن تو کنکور صد نمیزنمش_


 چفدر کامل میخوای بگم دیگه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
تا می تونی توی دینی مرور کن توی این درس عمومی زیاد تست زدن مهم نیست هر چی بیشتر متن درسو بخونی
و مرور کنی درصدت میره بالاتر و تقریبا تست زدن توش به اندازه ای که برای دروس عربی وادبیات مهمه اهمیت نداره
مثلا عربی رو برای کنکور فقط با تست زیاد زدن میشه یاد گرفت چون قلقاش رو فقط بایدتوی تست یاد بگیری 
اما دینی فقط و فقط دیتا و حافظه میخواد
وقلق تستی خاصی نداره پس باید فقط خرخونی! کرد براش!

----------


## wonshower

> نمیدونم این قضیه کنکور از چند سال پیش توی کشور ما کلید خورده ولی فکر کنم سال 98 تنها سالی بوده که به جرعت میشه گفت عمومی ها از اختصاصی ها سخت تر بودن تنها درس قابل دفاع اختصاصی ریاضی بود که اونم همیشه سخت بوده!
> 
> زیست هم همه میگن سخت بود حتی خودم که پارسال درصد خوبی نزدم ولی خب سالهای  قبل هم چک کنید میبینید که معمولا درصد زیست بچه ها حتی اونایی که سه رقمی  هم نیاوردن خیلی بالا بوده قبول دارم امسال زیستش خیلی ابکی بود(به طوری  که منی که 2 ماه اخر به جز امتحان نهایی دیگه زیست نخوندم زدم 60) ولی خب  انتظار نداشته باشید که تو کنکور 99 یه زیستی بدن که 50 هم نزنی به نظرم  سطحش یکی دو پله بالاتر از همین زیست 98 خواهد بود!
> 
> توی درسی مثل فیزیک نمیشه معجزه دید چون واقعا نسبت به نظام قدیمیا خیلی چیزاش حذف شده مثلا کلا دینامیک رو نابود کردن الان تقریبا شده نیرو بازی 30 نیوتون اینور 20 نیوتون اونور برایندش چند میشه خب نمیشه تست خوب طرح کرد ولی شاید تو بعضی مباحثی که هنوز رنگ و بویی از اون فیزیک نظام قدیم مونده بشه تست سخت دید مثل الکتریسیته جاری و فشار و گرما و...!
> 
> شیمی هم که چی بگم در موردش کلا ماست بود ماست!  مهر دبیر شیمیمون رو دیدم  یه حرف قشنگی زد گفت نظم قدیما تا میرسیدن به 4-5 صفحه اخر دفترچه و تست235  (شروع شیمی) خودشونو خیس میکردن (البته با احترام برای همه نظام قدیمیا)  ولی کنکور 98 فاجعه بود میگم اینم مثل فیزیکه نمیشه خیلی بهترش کرد چون  خیلی چیزا ازش حذف شده ولی میشه بعضی فصلا مثل ثابت تعادل یا اسید وباز  و... رو بهتر کرد که حداقل یکم از حالت ماست بودن در بیاد حداقل بشه کره!
> 
> دینی امسال واقعا خنده دار بود من که دفترچه کنکور 98 رو از سایت مهروماه خریدم رفتم بخش دینی دیدم که دینی دوازدهم کلا 8 تست دینی دهم 9 تست! دینی دهم چاپ 95 رو هم میدونید که  بعضی درساش واقعا 2-3 دقیقه خوندنش طول نمیکشید با این حال 9 تست ازش اومد وای به حال الان که یه چیزی حدود 15-20 % بهش اضافه کردن .به احتمال خیلی زیاد دینی سخت تری هم خواهیم دید.
> ...


نظام جدیداسون بودقدیم ک جلویی من هرچند دقیقه میرفت بیرون.. فقط ام ميگفت سخته.. اینا

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## A.H.D

سلام
هیچ کس از آینده نیومده که بگه چجور میشه
ولی شما میتونید یک گام از بقیه جلو باشید
چجور؟
مثلا برای خودت استراتژی داشته باش
اگر شیمی بسیار زمان بر بود چه کنم؟
اگر برای فلان درس زمان کم داشتم چه کنم؟
و این قبیل اگرها...
از الان اینجوری خودتون را آماده کنید...
هیچ کس فکر نمی کرد نتایج امسال اینجور بشه...
احتمال هر چیزی خواهد بود ...

----------


## zansia

> کنکور 95 = کنکور 99 
> 
> بمونه این پست . 15 تیر ایمان میارید...
> 
> عزت زیاد


میشه یکم توضیح بدین علتش چیه؟ کنجکاو شدم
چون بنظرم نمیومد که بخواین از رو هوا بپرونین  :Yahoo (35): 
ضمنا شاید کنکور عقب بیافته اون 15 تیر رو اماده باشین ممکنه لازم شه عوض کنین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zansia

من هیچ علتی ندارم همینجوری برای خودم میگم
ادبیات 98 که واقعا سخت بود بیشتر از این جا نداره سخت بشه (داره ولی خب نمیکنن)
عربی شاید کمی سخت تر شه ولی بعید میدونم چندان تغییری کنه چون در کل به نظرم نرمال بود عربی
دینی سخت میشه
زبان نظری ندارم دربارش چون بررسی نکردم اصلا
زمین نمیزنم پس نظری ندارم
ریاضی با اینکه نسبتا سخت بود من بازم احتمال میدم یه کوچولو سهت تر شه
زیست درسیه که همه قبول دارن سخت تر میشه ایضا من
فیزیک نمیدونم تحتمالا سخت تر ولی در کل فیزیکم نسبتا خوبه به خاطر همین نمیدونم چی سخت حساب میشه چی نه  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15): 
شیمی بر خلاف چیز که دوستان گفتن به نظر شیمی 98 اصلا جز اسون ها حساب نمیشد. سوالات اسون بودن قبول دارم. ولی مساله ای که شیمی داشت این بود که واقعا محاسباتش تو کنکور 98 وقتگیر وس خت بودن جوری که اون اسون بود حل هارو جبران میکرد
من سرعتم تو حل شیمی کم هست ولی کاملا سر کنکور 98 متوجه شدم محاسبتاش خیلی وقت گیر تر از کنکور سال های قبل بود
شیمی 98 جوری بود که بدن دست اکثر افراد و تایم نذارن اکثرا 90 به بالا میزدن ولی وئقتی تو زمان محدود شد از اسون بودن در اومد (نظر شخصیمه)
به خاطر همین فکر نمیکنم خیلی درصد های شیمی کنکور 99 تغییر کنه شاید سطح سوالات سخت تر بشه ولی تو تناسب با زمان به نظرم تقریبا مثل 98 خواهد شد (شاید در حد اپسیلون سخت تر ولی اپسیلون) :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> میشه یکم توضیح بدین علتش چیه؟ کنجکاو شدم
> چون بنظرم نمیومد که بخواین از رو هوا بپرونین 
> ضمنا شاید کنکور عقب بیافته اون 15 تیر رو اماده باشین ممکنه لازم شه عوض کنین


پاسخ بند دوم : اره باید فکری در مورد تاریخ فکر کنم . 

این حرف منم از روی هوا نیست همونطور که شما فرمودین / بعد کنکور اعلام میکنم از کجا گفتم   :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Breaking Bad

به نظر من ادبیات سخت میشه
عربی همین طور میمونه
دینی سهت میشه
زبان هیم طوره
ریاضی متوسط میشه
زیست سختتر میشه درحد96
فیزیک سخت میشه
شیمی کمی سخت میشه
در کل کنکور کمی شبیه به 97 خواهد بود.

----------


## Saturn8

پیش بینی من در مورد کنکور سراسری 99 ـ رشته تجربی  ؛

*دروس عمومی ؛

*ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی ؛لغت و املا : ساده و متوسط */* تاریخ ادبیات : ساده */* آرایه های ادبی : متوسط و دشوار */* زبان فارسی : ساده ودشوار به نظرم متوسط نداریم توی زبان فارسی 
*/* قرابت معنایی : متوسط و نسبتا سخت

ــ زبان عربی  

ترجمه و تعریب و مفهوم : رویکرد جدید طراح و توجه به حفظ لغت و حروف اضافه
*/* درک مطلب و ضبط حرکات و تحلیل صرفی : متوسط رو به دشوار
*/* قواعد : متوسط و روتین و بعضا ساده و راحت و فهم صورت سوال و خواسته ی  طراح چالش دارد

ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی ؛ تست های دین و زندگی مفهومی و تقریبا رو به سخت خواهد بود
بودجه بندی سوالات تقریبا میشه گفت مثل سال های قبل خواهد بود با چینش مخلوط و متفاوت سوالات مانند قرابت معنایی ادبیات اند و ارتباط حدیث وایه و شعر را می خواهند

ــ زبان خارجی ؛ تست های زبان به نظرم مثل سال های قبل روتین خواهد بود البته با اندکی سختی بیشتر که هرساله داریم
گرامر و واژگان : متوسط و بعضا اذیت کننده و گول زننده */* کلوز تست : دشوار خصوصا سه تست گرامرش
*/* درک مطلب : متوسط

*دروس اختصاصی ؛*
ــ ریاضیات ؛ بودجه بندی ریاضی  تقریبا مثل سال قبل خواهد بود یعنی توجه به مشترکات
درجه سختی سوالات متوسط رو به سخت خواهد بود، سوالات غیر مشترک ساده و سوالات مشترک احتمالا درجه سختی بیشتری خواهند داشت اما از سال 98 ساده تر خواهد بود

ــ زیست شناسی ؛ زیست شناسی کنکور تقریبا با همان کیفیت و کمیت و درجه سختی و البته کمی سخت تر اززیست شناسی کنکور 98!

ــ فیزیک ؛ فیزیک به شدت مفهومی محور خواهد شد، منظورم اینه که از اون شدت جنبه محاسباتی و ریاضیاتی کلمه تا حدود نسبتا زیادی کاسته خواهد شد و سوالات بیشتر از بابت مفهوم پیچیده و سخت خواهد بود تا محاسبات ریاضی، البته این به این معنی نیست که سوالات محاسباتی مطرح نشود یا کم شود و اکثرا از تمرینات اخر کتاب کمک گرقته می شود.

ــ شیمی ؛ در شیمی طراح بیشتر روی حفظیات و مفاهیم مانور خواهد داد تا مسائل با محاسبات پیچیده و سخت دقیقا برعکس نظام قدیم و این به نفع کسانی است که از حفظیات قویتری برخوردارند.

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*کاش برای هر دو نظام کنکور و سخت طرح کنن ..مثل 94 .. اینجوری بهتره.*

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

> *کاش برای هر دو نظام کنکور و سخت طرح کنن ..مثل 94 .. اینجوری بهتره.*


*کنکور سخت هم خودش مث کنکور اسون بده وقتی سوالا سخت طرحی شن باز تفاوتی بین دانش آموز قوی و ضعیف خیلی اشکار نمیشه کنکور باید نرم خودشو بره ن مث 98 ن 94*

----------


## Hamid1066wrr

*خب پیش بینی من اینجوریه:
ادبیات:درس ادبیات 99 ی چیزی مث 98میشه ک قطعا  سخت میدن بازم تو قرابت اذیت میکنن و احتمالا تو آرایه هم مث 98اذیت کنه اما املا و دستور رو حس میکنم ی چیزی ساده تر از 98بشه
عربی:ترجمه سطحش میره بالاتر اما راجب قواعد نظری ندارم
دینی :قطعا سخت تر میشه
زبان:همونی ک هست
ریاضیگه سخت تر از98نمیشه
زیست:سخت میشه ولی باز دانش اموزا خوب میزنن یعنی درصد زیر60ی جورایی افت بزرگی محسوب میشه
فیزیک:یکم سخت تر98اما بازم سخت ب اون شدت نمیشه چون فیزیک تجربی باید از ریاضی ساده تر بدن دیگه
شیمی:قطعا سخت تر میشه و مفاهیم پیچیده تر میشن احتمال چن تا تست محاسبات پیچیده هم هستش


*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_ادبیات متوسط روبه سخت
دینی متوسط رو به سخت 
عربی متوسط
زبان متوسط
زمین شناسی متوسط روبه سخت 
زیست متوسط روبه سخت 
فیزیک متوسط
ریاضی متوسط
شیمی متوسط رو به سخت

هرکی مخالفه بیاد بریم اون پشت بشینم براش توضیح بدم
_

----------


## nima240

ببخشید منظورتون از درصد سختی 70 از 100 چیه ؟

----------


## nima240

منظورتون از درصد سختی 65 از 100 چیه ؟


> یه چیز بامزه بگم، باقالی قاتوق دلپذیر!  
> 
> خب برسیم سراغ *پیش بینی* (و نه پیش گویی!) کنکور شدیدا سراسری 99 تجربی ـ داخل کشور ـ ویژه نظام جدید :
> 
> *دروس عمومی :*
> ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا (درصد سختی 65 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و بعضا ابتکاری و جدید
> ــ زبان عربی : سطح سوالات متوسط (درصد سختی 55 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و احتمالا درک مطلب زمانبر
> ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی : سطح سوالات نسبتا سخت (درصد سختی 75 از 100) / تیپ سوالات بعضا روتین و چالشی
> ــ زبان انگلیسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا ( درصد سختی 60 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکرای
> ...

----------


## saj8jad

> منظورتون از درصد سختی 65 از 100 چیه ؟



65 از 100 یعنی اگر ما 50% رو درجه سختی دقیقا متوسط در نظر بگیریم، 65% میشه درجه سختی یکم از متوسط بالاتر

----------


## Saturn8

چه خوب بود اگر می شد قبل از کنکور، سوالات را پیش بینی می کردیم و فقط همون سوالات را می خوندیم، عالی می شد مگه نه؟ به شما این مژده را میدم که میشه سوالات کنکور 99 را پیش بینی کرد. خب مگه ما جادوگریم که قدرت پیش بینی داشته باشیم؟ نه، پس چه طور پیش بینی می کنیم؟

*چه طور میشه کنکور را پیش بینی کرد؟*

اگر کنکور 99، اولین کنکوری بود که برگزار می شد، پیش بینی سوالات آن تقریبا غیر ممکن بود، اما وقتی روند برگزاری، سوالات و بودجه بندی درس های عمومی و اختصاصی را در کنکورها گذشته، بررسی می کنیم، می توانیم پیش بینی و تخمینی از سوالات کنکور 99 داشته باشیم. این موضوع خیلی مهمی هست که ممکنه مورد توجه خیلی از کنکوری های عزیز قرار نگیرد. گاهی اینقدر درگیر منابع مختلف می شویم که یک باره نگاه می کنیم چه قدر از سبک سوالات کنکور دور شده ایم و خودمان را درگیر فرمول ها، تحلیل ها و سوالات بی ربط با کنکور کرده ایم. سوالاتی که نه تنها در روند موفقیت شما در کنکور تاثیرگذار نیستند، بلکه ممکن است اعتماد به نفس شما را هم از بین ببرد.

طراحان سوالات کنکور برای اینکه عدالت را بیشتر رعایت کنند، سوالات هر سال را به همان سبک سوالات گذشته مطرح می کنند و تا به حال نشده که ترکیب سوالات درس ها مانند ادبیات فارسی، زبان انگلیسی یا … به یک باره عوض شود. مطمئن هستیم که درکنکور 99 هم دو ریدینگ (متن) در زبان انگلیسی داریم که 8 سوال از آن طرح می شود. یا وقتی می بینیم در کنکور 5 سال اخیر تجربی، در درس فیزیک، تستی از مبحث بازتاب از آینه های تخت آمده، به احتمال زیاد، در کنکور 99 هم، سوالی از این مبحث خواهیم داشت. یا بحث تعادل گرمایی، پای ثابت سوالات فیزیک در رشته ی ریاضی و تجربی بوده و با حل تعداد کمی سوال، می توان بر این مبحث مسلط شد و هر تست مشابهی را حل کرد و صدها مبحث مشابه دیگر. در مجموع سوالات ابتکاری و جدید در هر درس کمتر از ده درصد هستند. به عبارت دیگر، 90 درصد سوالات، به سبک همان سوالات سال های گذشته مطرح می شود.

بودجه بندی سوالات کنکور تجربی 98 این موضوع، کمک بزرگی به داوطلبان کنکور است که تقریبا به طور قطع، با دیدن سوالات کنکور شگفت زده نخواهند شد. توجه به بودجه بندی سوالات در کنکورهای گذشته، سهم مباحث و اهمیت آن برای طراحان را مشخص کرده و داوطلبان با آگاهی از آن متوجه می­ شوند که برای مثال در درسی مانند ادبیات، خود را برای روبه رو شدن با 9 تست قرابت معنایی، آماده کنند و با وقت و تمرین در این قسمت و رسیدن به درک بالاتر، پاسخگوی همه یا بخشی از این سوالات باشند.


سوال های ۱و ۲ و ۳ از مبحث واژه :
یک سوال ازکتاب دهم
یک سوال از کتاب یازدهم
و یک سوال ازکتاب دوازدهم
اولویت با واژه نامه ی کتاب است
سوال های ۴و ۵ از مبحث املا :
به گونه ای است که غلط های املایی از واژه های کتاب بر گزیده شده ولی متن یا شعر داده شده خارج از کتاب انتخاب می شود.
دقت کنید هر واژه ای که در کتاب درسی ذکر نشده باشد از نظر املایی درست است .
سوال ۶ احتمالا از مبحث تاریخ ادبیات: احتمال دارد طراح کنکور ،از این مبحث یک سوال طرح کند.
سوال های ۷و ۸ و ۹ و ۱۰ از قلمرو ادبی ( آرایه):
معمولا بیت های که برای این مبحث انتخاب می شود از ابیات خارج از کتاب است. با توجه به اهمیّت قلمرو ادبی از این مبحث ۴ سوال طرح می گردد
سوال های ۱۰و ۱۱و ۱۲ و ۱۳ و ۱۴ از قلمرو زبانی (مبحث دستور)
سوالات دستور کنکور نظام جدیداز میان موضوعات زیر طرح می گردد
۱- وابسته های وابسته
۲- نقش های تبعی
۳- حذف به قرینه ی لفظی و معنوی
۴- نقش دستوری واژه های مشخص شده
۵- جهش ضمیر
۶-شیوه بلاغی
۷- وابسته های پیشین
۸-ساختمان واژه
سوال ۱۵ تا ۲۵ قلمروفکری (تناسب معنایی یا قرابت معنایی یا ارتباط معنایی)
معمولا بیت صورت سوال از کتاب انتخاب می گردد و گزینه ها از ابیات خارج از کتاب .
از حفظ کردن معنی بیت ها جداً پرهیز کنید.
با خوانش ِصحیحِ بیت ها و متن ها، درک ادبی خود را افزایش دهید.
قرابت معنایی هرگز حفظ کردنی نیست.

----------


## Zahra77

قویا منتظر زیست و ریاضی سخت باشید :Yahoo (11): 
نظام قدیم

----------


## sarvenazz

برای رشته ریاضی توضیحی پیشنهادی؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roxsana

بسیار کنکور گلابی در پیش است

----------


## anis79

پیش بینی نکردن بهترین کاره 
سر جلسه بشینی بدون این که از قبل فکر کنی کدوم درس قراره اسون بیاد کدوم درس قراره سخت بیاد بهتر پاسخ میدی 
معمولش اینه تو اختصاصی و عمومی یک یا دو درس از کنکور قبلی سخت تر طراحی میشن البته اینم همیشگی نیس :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Matean

ناموسا این پیشبینی هارو ازکجاتون درمیارید؟برچه اساسی میگید؟بگید ماهم معلوماتمون بره بالا

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


قویا منتظر زیست و ریاضی سخت باشید
نظام قدیم


از دیشب که گفتی زیست سخته استرس شدیدی گرفتم*

----------


## Javad1376

آریان حیدری گفت کنکور 99 کنکوری آسان با داوطلبینی ناآماده خواهد بود و کنکور 1400 سخت ترین کنکور 20 سال اخیر خواهد بود ؛ واسه همین گفت هر کی از الان هم شروع به درس خوندن جدی کنه میتونه 99 نتیجه بگیره و هر کی پشت کنکور 1400 بمونه خیلی کارش سخت میشه

----------


## Javad1376

اگر قضیه کرونا پیش نمیومد شاید باید منتظر یه کنکور خیلی سخت میبودیم اما با این وضعیتی که پیش اومد و اینکه آخرین کنکور نظام قدیم هس منطقیش اینه که فکر کنیم یه کنکور روتین خواهیم داشت ؛ البته همیشه هم همینطور بوده ؛ توی هر درس پراکندگی سوالات سخت و آسون و متوسط با یه منطق درست چیده میشه تا بشه سطح داوطلب ها رو از هم تفکیک کرد

----------


## Saturn8

> پیش بینی من در مورد کنکور سراسری 99 ـ رشته تجربی  ؛
> 
> *دروس عمومی ؛
> 
> *ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی ؛لغت و املا : ساده و متوسط */* تاریخ ادبیات : ساده */* آرایه های ادبی : متوسط و دشوار */* زبان فارسی : ساده ودشوار به نظرم متوسط نداریم توی زبان فارسی 
> */* قرابت معنایی : متوسط و نسبتا سخت
> 
> ــ زبان عربی  
> 
> ...



این پیش بینی تو سنجش اتفاق افتاد. :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

هر چه باشه کنکوری غیر قابل پیشبینی برای همه خواهد بود چه آسون چه سخت باشه
بچه ها سازمان سنجش کاربلد هچکس نتونسته کاملا طبق فرضیه قبلیش کنکوری رو کاملا پیشبینی کنه

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## smer

میگم کسی این سنجش اخریا بوده ؟ سطح سوالا چطور بود ؟ نظر جدیدی در مورد پیش‌بینی سطح کنکور امسال ندارین ؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> میگم کسی این سنجش اخریا بوده ؟ سطح سوالا چطور بود ؟ نظر جدیدی در مورد پیش‌بینی سطح کنکور امسال ندارین ؟



من 
بارها عرض کرده ام 
کنکور 99 
همولوگ 
کنکور 
*95*
هست 
ولاغیر.

----------


## mahy.dr80

> میگم کسی این سنجش اخریا بوده ؟ سطح سوالا چطور بود ؟ نظر جدیدی در مورد پیش‌بینی سطح کنکور امسال ندارین ؟


من با استناد به حرف دبیر خودم (آدم چرت و پرت گویی نیست) و یکی از رتبه برترهای پارسال که خودش از چند دبیر خفن (به گفته خودش) پرسیده بود، کنکور امسال به هیچ وجه سخت نخواهد بود.
سوالات با تیپ 98 ولی خوب پراکندگی سوالات بهتر خواهد بود یعنی سخت و متوسط و آسون داریم. اینجوری بگم بیشتر رو دقت و سرعت عمل میچرخه تا توانایی حل مسئله خیلی قوی.
و بله کنکور نظام جدید فیزیک بیشتر تاکیدش بر روی مفهومه مخصوصا درسایی مثال دینامیک یا الکتریسیته ساکن.

----------


## Zahra77

*قراره سرویس بشیم بابا 
این لوس بازیا چیه !*

----------


## tolkien

> من با استناد به حرف دبیر خودم (آدم چرت و پرت گویی نیست) و یکی از رتبه برترهای پارسال که خودش از چند دبیر خفن (به گفته خودش) پرسیده بود، کنکور امسال به هیچ وجه سخت نخواهد بود.سوالات با تیپ 98 ولی خوب پراکندگی سوالات بهتر خواهد بود یعنی سخت و متوسط و آسون داریم. اینجوری بگم بیشتر رو دقت و سرعت عمل میچرخه تا توانایی حل مسئله خیلی قوی.و بله کنکور نظام جدید فیزیک بیشتر تاکیدش بر روی مفهومه مخصوصا درسایی مثال دینامیک یا الکتریسیته ساکن.


نظر منم همینه امسال با توجه به اینکه باید سطح دوتا نظامو یکسان کنن برای همین کنکور امسالم مثل پارسال سخت نیست و تو ریاضی و فیزیکم میشه حدث زد که قراره چی بیاد

----------


## amin.ms

چقدر غیب گو :/

----------


## Zahra77

> نظر منم همینه امسال با توجه به اینکه باید سطح دوتا نظامو یکسان کنن برای همین کنکور امسالم مثل پارسال سخت نیست و تو ریاضی و فیزیکم میشه حدث زد که قراره چی بیاد


حدس*

----------


## mehrab98

دوباره این تاپیک و حضور نوستاردارموس های بزرگ عصر حاضر =))

----------


## smer

> دوباره این تاپیک و حضور نوستاردارموس های بزرگ عصر حاضر =))


 :Yahoo (4):  چقدر سخت میگیرید اصلا من اشتباه کردم اپ کردم شرمنده از همه

----------


## naazanin

احساسم میگه امسال ریاضی و شیمی و ادبیات و عربی بشدت سخت میشه و قراره تشنج کنیم سر جلسه  :Yahoo (50): 
عقلم میگه مثل پارسال میاد :/

----------


## Mobin.

> چقدر غیب گو :/


مارکو رویس کی بودی تو؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mobin.

> احساسم میگه امسال ریاضی و شیمی و ادبیات و عربی بشدت سخت میشه و قراره تشنج کنیم سر جلسه 
> عقلم میگه مثل پارسال میاد :/


به قلبت رجوع کن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yeetmaster

حالا که انقدر همه دارید خفن طور سطحو پیش بینی میکنید منم پیش بینی میکنم که جواب سوال پنجم یکی از دروس (که نمیگم کدوم) در یکی از رشته ها (که نمیگم کدوم) قراره گزینه 2 بشه. بعد کنکور بیاید که مقایسه کنیم :Yahoo (15): 

ولی جدا از شوخی یه حسی بهم میگه کنکوری مثل 98 ولی کم غلط تر داریم. امیدوارم ادبیات مثل 98 نشه که تعداد زیادی از سوالا ایراد داشته باشن و توی ترجمه های عربی هم سوتی نداده باشن طراحا

----------


## amin.ms

> مارکو رویس کی بودی تو؟


اگه مصدومیتش واگیر دار نباشه متعلق به همه ام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Paradox2020

_منم نظر بدم.. عاقااااااااااااااا 
ادبیات همونه! دینی سخت تر. عربی همونه! زبان کمی فخط یکم بهتر
ریاضی همونه! زیست قطعا سطحش بالاتر میره. اینکه میگم بالاتر یعنی یکم ابرومندانه تر میشه. یعنی یکم بالاتر میره. نه خیلی پیچیده!
فیزیک رو خوب میدن!
شمی همیکم سطحشو بالاتر میبرن. فقط یکم 


پ.ن: چرت و پرت گفتم :/_

----------


## Mobin.

> اگه مصدومیتش واگیر دار نباشه متعلق به همه ام


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mobin.

> _منم نظر بدم.. عاقااااااااااااااا 
> ادبیات همونه! دینی سخت تر. عربی همونه! زبان کمی فخط یکم بهتر
> ریاضی همونه! زیست قطعا سطحش بالاتر میره. اینکه میگم بالاتر یعنی یکم ابرومندانه تر میشه. یعنی یکم بالاتر میره. نه خیلی پیچیده!
> فیزیک رو خوب میدن!
> شمی همیکم سطحشو بالاتر میبرن. فقط یکم 
> 
> 
> پ.ن: چرت و پرت گفتم :/_


منم تقریبن همین حسو دارم . البته یه حسی هم که امروز بعد زدن کنکور 98 پیدا کردم اینه که احساس میکنم اینا قراره یه درس و بیشتر از حد سخت بدن و مطمعنن اون درسا ادبیات و فیزیک نیستن . احتمال میدم یه درسو عمدی سخت کنن بخاطر ماجرای نزدیک بودن رتبه های پارسال . واس همین مراقب باش سر جلسه یهو دیدی 5 تا سوال اول و نمیتونی حل کنی الکی نگو بدبخت شدمو موندم سال بعد . تجربه نشون داده باید یه بیلاخ نشون بدیو رد شدی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Maneli

> من 
> بارها عرض کرده ام 
> کنکور 99 
> همولوگ 
> کنکور 
> *95*
> هست 
> ولاغیر.


از اونم راحت تره 
حالا می بینیم
کنکور خیلی آسونی برای نظام قدیم و آسون برای نظام جدید داریم
.....البته فانتزی های ذهنم رو گفتم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> از اونم راحت تره 
> حالا می بینیم
> کنکور خیلی آسونی برای نظام قدیم و آسون برای نظام جدید داریم
> .....البته فانتزی های ذهنم رو گفتم




من تو تاپیک تحریم کنکور سراسری هم گفتم عدلم رو . و نیازی نیست دوباره عرض کنم . شنبه صبح یه تاپیکی واز میکنم و میبینیم چقدر داشتیم شباهت بین گزینه ها یا عبارات . (اَصبر)

----------


## goldenfire

برا نظام قدیم ... از 94که سخت تر نمیتونن بیارن .... ولی ... نظام جدید هنوز خییییییییییییلی سورپرایز و ایده جدید و دست نخورده داره!!!

گوشه ای از خطبه 99 از پیر غلام کنکور!!! :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## amiir__msv

یه کنکور در قد و قواره سال 94 ام ارزوست  :Yahoo (100): خودم 94 سرجلسه بودم عجب بودم عجب وضعیتی بود یادش بخیر  :Yahoo (20): سوالای شمارشی شیمی رو دیدم پشمام ریخت
ولی خب موقع اومدن نتایج خیلی حس خوبی بود با اون درصدای داغون رتبه عالی نه مثل 98 که هرچی میزدی باز کم بود !!
کنکور سطحش بالا باشه تفکیک بهتری بین بچه ها انجام میده
ولی خب فک کنم همین حدودای 98 باشه :/

----------


## Zero_Horizon

دلم میخواد سطح زیست و شیمی رو خیلی بالاتر از 98 ببرن

ولی فک نمی کنم شاهد تغییر چشمگیری توی سطح کنکور99 باشیم

دوباره با درصدای 60 و 70 توی زیست وشیمی تازه رقابت شروع میشه

به هرحال اهمیتی نداره ... توکل برخدا هرچی باشه مهم اینه که بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشیم

----------


## Mohamad_R

اما وقتش نرسیده 

یه کنکور با عربی سخت و شیمی اسون داشته باشیم؟

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> اما وقتش نرسیده 
> 
> یه کنکور با عربی سخت و شیمی اسون داشته باشیم؟


شیمی پارسال چی بود پس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> شیمی پارسال چی بود پس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




جا داره از اونم ساده باشه . عربی هم تا یادم میاد نشده تماما سخت باشه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## saj8jad

> یه چیز بامزه بگم، باقالی قاتوق دلپذیر!  
> 
> خب برسیم سراغ *پیش بینی* (و نه پیش گویی!) کنکور شدیدا سراسری 99 تجربی ـ داخل کشور ـ ویژه نظام جدید :
> 
> *دروس عمومی :*
> ــ زبان و ادبیات فارسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا (درصد سختی 65 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و بعضا ابتکاری و جدید
> ــ زبان عربی : سطح سوالات متوسط (درصد سختی 55 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکراری و احتمالا درک مطلب زمانبر
> ــ فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی : سطح سوالات نسبتا سخت (درصد سختی 75 از 100) / تیپ سوالات بعضا روتین و چالشی
> ــ زبان انگلیسی : سطح سوالات متوسط رو به بالا ( درصد سختی 60 از 100) / تیپ سوالات روتین و تکرای
> ...


بد نیست یادی هم کنیم از این نکات بهجت اثر این پست (!)  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sepehr_a

> دلم میخواد سطح زیست و شیمی رو خیلی بالاتر از 98 ببرن
> 
> ولی فک نمی کنم شاهد تغییر چشمگیری توی سطح کنکور99 باشیم
> 
> دوباره با درصدای 60 و 70 توی زیست وشیمی تازه رقابت شروع میشه
> 
> به هرحال اهمیتی نداره ... توکل برخدا هرچی باشه مهم اینه که بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشیم


الان خوب شد سطح شیمی :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## poker_ch

خوندن کامنتاتون باعث شد برای اولین بار تو این هفته از ته دل بخندم. نتیجه اخلاقی:
هیچوقت آینده رو پیشبینی نکنید! حکمت خدا از مغز شماها پیچیده تر کار میکنه

----------


## Arbba

سلاطین پیشبینی. نوستراداموس ها و اساتید یادش بخیر با پیشبینی های اینجا واسه حودم هدف گذاری میکردم ولی خب ... :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## masi.b

امسال تنها سالی بود ک حتی یک نفر هم نتونست درست پیش بینی کنه ...حتی یک درسو...چون هیچ کس نگفت قراره غیراستاندارد ترین کنکور تاریخ باشه...

----------


## Falconeh

> سلاطین پیشبینی. نوستراداموس ها و اساتید یادش بخیر با پیشبینی های اینجا واسه حودم هدف گذاری میکردم ولی خب ...


به نام غودا

----------


## Khali

> خوندن کامنتاتون باعث شد برای اولین بار تو این هفته از ته دل بخندم. نتیجه اخلاقی:
> هیچوقت آینده رو پیشبینی نکنید! حکمت خدا از مغز شماها پیچیده تر کار میکنه


همین حرفا بوده که همیشه اجازه نقد و انتقاد رو از کارشناسا گرفته، جایی که باید سنجش بیاد پاسخگو باشه و... از لفظ "حکمت خدا" استفاده میشه!
هر روز آرزوی مرگ میکنم بخاطر همین موارد احمقانه

----------


## poker_ch

> همین حرفا بوده که همیشه اجازه نقد و انتقاد رو از کارشناسا گرفته، جایی که باید سنجش بیاد پاسخگو باشه و... از لفظ "حکمت خدا" استفاده میشه!
> هر روز آرزوی مرگ میکنم بخاطر همین موارد احمقانه


دوست عزیز، من سازمان سنجش نیستم!
احمق من نیستم که واسه اتفاقات زندگیم حکمت خدا رو در نظر میگیرم، احمق کسیه که تو این مملکت بی در و پیکر با نظام آموزشی متزلزل و نابسامان با آزمون های ورودی ای که هر سال یه نوع غافلگیری داره و کلی اشتباه داره و وجودش از پایه مورد سوال قرار گرفته، بیاد سوال ها رو پیش بینی کنه! اونم وقتی بجاش میتونه مطالبی رو دوره کنه که شاید یک تست کنکور ۹۹ رو شامل میشد.
اینکه تمایل دارین چقدر زندگس کنید هم به من مربوط نیست. لطفا در انتخاب کلماتتون دقت بیشتری به خرج بدین، شمایی که مثلا آواتارتون عکس یک شخص محترم و خوش قلمه.

----------


## mahy.dr80

> دوست عزیز، من سازمان سنجش نیستم!


منظور دوستمون اینه که نباید به هر چیزی تن داد. خب سوالات امسال در خیلی از موارد اشکال داشتن هم تو ریاضی هم تو تجربی. مورد دیگه هم این نبود نباید اینقدر پرش داشته باشه سطح کنکور تو یکسال. هیچوقت اینقدر تفاوت نداشتیم.
حرف ما اینه سختی خوبه، بله باید همچین آزمونی سخت باشه ولی در یه حدی تا بشه بهش گفت استاندارد. حرفشون اینه نیایم راحت ازش بگذریم بگیم حکمت خدا بوده و بس. شما حس میکنم چون سرقضیه پشت کنکور موندن ناراحتی یکم کلافه این، حقم دارین. منم هستم ایشونم هست. ولی بهتره الآن زیاد به این بحث ادامه ندیم الکی از دست هم ناراحت بشیم.

----------


## poker_ch

> منظور دوستمون اینه که نباید به هر چیزی تن داد. خب سوالات امسال در خیلی از موارد اشکال داشتن هم تو ریاضی هم تو تجربی. مورد دیگه هم این نبود نباید اینقدر پرش داشته باشه سطح کنکور تو یکسال. هیچوقت اینقدر تفاوت نداشتیم.
> حرف ما اینه سختی خوبه، بله باید همچین آزمونی سخت باشه ولی در یه حدی تا بشه بهش گفت استاندارد. حرفشون اینه نیایم راحت ازش بگذریم بگیم حکمت خدا بوده و بس. شما حس میکنم چون سرقضیه پشت کنکور موندن ناراحتی یکم کلافه این، حقم دارین. منم هستم ایشونم هست. ولی بهتره الآن زیاد به این بحث ادامه ندیم الکی از دست هم ناراحت بشیم.


متوجه نشدم، من کجا اشاره کردم که کنکور استاندارد بود یا سوالا بیش از اندازه سخت نبودن؟

----------


## mahy.dr80

> متوجه نشدم، من کجا اشاره کردم که کنکور استاندارد بود یا سوالا بیش از اندازه سخت نبودن؟


من این برداشتو نکردم که شما عقیده به سختی کنکور ندارین، اینارو گفتم که بحث فیصله پیدا کنه. به هر حال ولش کنیم بهتره. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

به جای شخم زدن گذشته برید بشینید درستون رو بخونید

تابستون که تموم شد....پاییز روهم میخواید با خاطره های کنکور99 بگذرونید ؟؟؟

----------

